# 1 Foot by sunday....



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

weather is calling for 1 foot by sunday morning and we already have about 4 inches on the ground... I will have some pictures tomorrow to post


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

I plowed about 5 inches this evening. Hasn't stopped snowing since 9am. At least a foot by sunday morning.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

keep it all your way, I'm ready for spring


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*SEND SOME MY WAY IM READY FOR NEXT WINTER ALL READY......... GOOD LUCK GUYS KNOCK EM DEAD*payuppayup


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I just want spring now. Just give me spring lol.


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

we are getting burried up here lighting and heavy snow Just guessing we are going to get well over a foot here by sunday.


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

heres some pictures from this morning up 330am until about 8am... Enjoy


----------



## danthesnowman (Oct 31, 2007)

I really would like some more snow here but all we get is the damn cold without snow. Weather man here says at least once a week were going to get 1to 3 inches of snow and we don't even get a trace most of the time. So good look plowing your foot wish we could get part of that.


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

here are some more....


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

and a before and after shot...


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

we already have a foot here in buffalo calling for another 8 to 12 today with blizzard conditions. wheres grandview he will have pics. thank god I got out this year.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;538496 said:


> I just want spring now. Just give me spring lol.


Oh geez, you're telling me. I want to see green (the grass kind, I have enough of the currency kind payup). This winter has been a killer, it definitely wants to be remembered lol


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh well 1 or 2 feet is nothing.... It's 3 deep here, 3 snowflakes that is... its just raining here BOOOoooo


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures. Keep them coming


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

mole;538593 said:


> we already have a foot here in buffalo calling for another 8 to 12 today with blizzard conditions. wheres grandview he will have pics. thank god I got out this year.


HEY MOLE, I also live in Williamsville. You don't plow anymore?

Started snowing at 9 am friday and hasn't stopped except for half hour today. We have over a foot. I plow yesterday evenening, this morning, a few places this eveing, and will be back out early sunday monring. Runnin gout of places to put snow....but i love the snow


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Got about 16'' of snow here in the great old OH-IO. I did all my plowing with a nice 2wd F350. 4x4 is for p***ies!! Ha Ha. And yes there were resi's and lots. I hope I never see snow again...seriously.


----------



## roadking88 (Feb 10, 2008)

we got over 2 inches of rain here in Maine,talk about a mess...


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

yeah did it for 8yrs had a route that was 2.5 miles 55 houses one doctors office and a bank was approched by a private school to take care of there gorunds it was too good to pass up but the guy I sold my accounts too blew them up this year by crappie service there going nuts so pm me your info for next year or just put your mailer out in the crown royal covent garden area off maple and ayer rds by the mobil staion on maple(theguynextdoor)


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

We got 23.9 from friday to sunday and I hope I will not snow for the rest of the season, I need a break.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a couple videos I'll put up.


----------

